# Travis 36 CF Question



## guy60 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, new to the forum but we have the above fireplace have always had trouble with it.  The dealer has now replaced the entire assembly with the new controller, pilot light, valve, and wiring.  But the 
continuous pilot keeps going out.  We are on propane and two fireplaces top and bottom.  It's not easy getting through the access hole!  Never ran out of propane either.  The above fireplace has a continuous pilot and it never goes out.  Love this thing when its on cause it makes things real comfy in the family room.  Any ideas?  The only thing they have not replaced is the hand held remote control.

Thanks!
Frozen Minnesota and loving it!


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 4, 2013)

i'm not that familiar w/this model.
can you watch the pilot flame while it is running to see of it pulls away from the probe?

unit does have an intake, and an exhaust restrictor, are they set properly?


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 4, 2013)

How close are the vent caps for your fireplaces? Can you take a pic & post it here?


----------



## guy60 (Feb 4, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> i'm not that familiar w/this model.
> can you watch the pilot flame while it is running to see of it pulls away from the probe?
> 
> unit does have an intake, and an exhaust restrictor, are they set properly?


 
Yes, but I'm the customer and would not know if they are.  Here is a picture of both.  Sorry, I'm not trying to be controller here, I just see my dealer throwing parts at this thing and I know better at my age that something is stopping a continuous pilot out or stopping it from staying on.  I uploaded a picture of the restrictor.

Thanks!
Guy60


----------



## guy60 (Feb 4, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> How close are the vent caps for your fireplaces? Can you take a pic & post it here?


 
Here is a picture of the outside venting.  This basement vented fireplace goes about maybe 6 feet up and does a 90 degree turn.  Very gradual slope then maybe not quite 11 feet horizontal to outside under deck.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 4, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> .
> can you watch the pilot flame while it is running to see of it pulls away from the probe?


----------



## guy60 (Feb 4, 2013)

We are doing that now.  I took the glass cover off to get a good picture of the restrictor plates and it appears like it could be drafty in there.  Is that what your thinking?  It blows the flame away from the probe and shuts off?


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 4, 2013)

^ thats my thought- it wont burn right w/the glass off.
remove a log if you need to see the flame with glass on stove....


----------



## guy60 (Feb 4, 2013)

You know the flame hits the thermocouple and the flame probe pretty well.  I tried blowing on it to see if a breeze would knock if off the flame probe and shut it off.  It didn't.  I blew on it pretty hard and the flame hardly lost contact with the thermocouple and flame probe.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 4, 2013)

guy60 said:


> Here is a picture of the outside venting. This basement vented fireplace goes about maybe 6 feet up and does a 90 degree turn. Very gradual slope then maybe not quite 11 feet horizontal to outside under deck.


 
That's an AWFUL long horizontal on a 6' rise. I'd be surprised if that's OK in the vent configuration in the install manual...


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 4, 2013)

guy60 said:


> You know the flame hits the thermocouple and the flame probe pretty well. I tried blowing on it to see if a breeze would knock if off the flame probe and shut it off. It didn't. I blew on it pretty hard and the flame hardly lost contact with the thermocouple and flame probe.


 
If it's burning OK with the glass off & NOT with the glass on, it just may be the venting...


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 4, 2013)

guy60 said:


> Yes, but I'm the customer and would not know if they are. Here is a picture of both. Sorry, I'm not trying to be controller here, I just see my dealer throwing parts at this thing and I know better at my age that something is stopping a continuous pilot out or stopping it from staying on. I uploaded a picture of the restrictor.
> 
> Thanks!
> Guy60


 
Is that restrictor on the OUTSIDE of the firebox? Are these B-Vent units? Like Dave, I'm not at all familiar with that model...


----------



## guy60 (Feb 4, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Is that restrictor on the OUTSIDE of the firebox? Are these B-Vent units? Like Dave, I'm not at all familiar with that model...


Sir, that restrictor is in the inside top of the unit.

Thanks!


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 5, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Is that restrictor on the OUTSIDE of the firebox? Are these B-Vent units? Like Dave, I'm not at all familiar with that model...


 
its 5x8 direct vent.
has 2 restrictors, inlet and outlet


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 5, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> its 5x8 direct vent.
> has 2 restrictors, inlet and outlet


 
Hey, Dave. What's the manual say for allowable venting configurations? Can you acceptably run that far horizontal with a 6' rise? I can't open the manual .pdf here at work...


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 5, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Hey, Dave. What's the manual say for allowable venting configurations? Can you acceptable run that far horizontal with a 6' rise? I can't open the manual .pdf here at work...


 
with one 90* at 6' vertical you can go up to 5' horizontal per manual found here

a little confusing though, it shows 3 90's as having a further horizontal allowance, wierd


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 5, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> with one 90* at 6' vertical you can go up to 5' horizontal per manual found here
> 
> a little confusing though, it shows 3 90's as having a further horizontal allowance, wierd


 
Can't open it here, but he's running 11ft - more than DOUBLE the acceptable horizontal length...


----------

